# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  xài của máy bơm hỏa tiễn, bơm điện chìm trong thành lập dân dụng

## qwerty

Theo báo cáo của tổng cục Thống kê trong quý I và II năm 2016, ngành thành lập dân dụng chiếm tỷ lệ 39,4% trong tổng cơ cấu giá trị xây dựng, tăng trưởng 8,7% so với cùng kì năm trước.

Tốc nồng độ tăng trưởng nhanh nhưng tình trạng quy hoạch không đồng bộ làm phát sinh nhiều bất cập như: thiếu diện tích vui chơi giải trí, hệ thống thoát nước cũng như hệ thống phân phối nước. Nhằm giải quyết những khó khăn trong việc giải quyết thiếu nguồn kinh doanh nước, chúng tôi sẽ giới thiệu đến những bạn dòng bơm nước hỏa tiễn và bơm điện chìm, được xem là biện pháp hữu hiệu cho việc thành lập cũng như sinh hoạt hiện nay.

*I. tìm hiểu về bơm nước hỏa tiễn & máy bơm nước điện chìm*
Tham khảo thêm : Cach lap dat may bom hoa tien chuyen dung trong cong nong nghiep

máy bơm hỏa tiễn hay còn gọi là bơm nước điện chìm giếng khoan có cấu tạo gồm hai phần, motor và guồng cánh được gắn kết với nhau, vận hành trong môi trường nước, thường hay được dùng để đẩy nước từ giếng khoan lên bồn chứa trong những gia đình.

máy bơm điện chìm hay được gọi là máy bơm nước tõm, đây cũng là mẫu máy bơm hoạt động trong môi trường nước nhưng điểm khác biệt lớn nhất so với bơm hỏa tiễn là không có nhiều tầng cánh, cấu tạo và hình dáng bên ngoài, công dụng chính ứng dụng để tát nước ao, bể chứa hoặc có khả năng dùng đẩy nước đi xa.

*II. dùng trong*

Trong thành lập

bán nước cho các vật liệu có thể kết dính được với nhau.

Làm mát nền bê tông, tường nhằm tránh trường hợp nứt bề mặt do nước bốc hơi quá nhanh.

Thoát nước móng nhà để thi công công trình.

Trong sinh hoạt

Đẩy nước lên những khu chung cư, tòa nhà không thấp tầng.

Khai thác nguồn nước ngầm sạch.

phân phối nước cho sinh hoạt hằng ngày.

Nâng cao hiệu suất khai thác nước.

biện pháp thay thế sự thiếu hụt nguồn nước thủy cục.

*III. lựa thương hiệu máy bơm hỏa tiễn, bơm điện chìm uy tín*

Tham khảo thêm : Vi sao tin dung may bom hoa tien tha chim hon bom nuoc gieng dat can

Trên thị trường ngày nay có nhiều hãng bơm nước được sản xuất trong nước cũng như nhập khẩu. Nhưng để chọn được cái máy bơm phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng lại không hề đơn giản, cùng một cái công suất nhưng lại có nhiều mã cánh khác nhau, gây cho khách hàng những khó khăn nhất định khi quyết định mua bơm nước.

cửa hàng Tân Huỳnh Châu là doanh nghiệp sản xuất cũng như nhập khẩu các thương hiệu máy bơm nước có tiếng tăm với chất lượng vượt trội như: GALAXY, LISHIBA, SAGO, ZIPUMPS, DONGYIN. Hơn thế nữa, với đội ngũ chuyên viên phân phối nhiều kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực bơm nước chuyên dụng và máy bơm nước gia đình giúp quý khách hàng hiểu rõ hơn về tính năng cũng như cách ứng dụng & bảo quản, đảm bảo cho quý khách mua được sản phẩm đúng với nhu cầu, tiết kiệm chi phí.

Nhằm tránh mua phải hàng nhái, hàng kém chất lượng, khách hàng có khả năng liên hệ với nhân viên tham khảo khách hàng của cty để được hướng dẫn tới công ty TNHH chính thức gần nhất.

Tân Huỳnh Châu tuyển nhà phân phối, đại lý, cửa hàng trên toàn quốc, Quý Khách hãy liên lạc hotline 1900 066 667 để có giá ưu đãi nhất về các máy bơm mang thương hiệu máy bơm nước hỏa tiễn thả chìm GALAXY, máy bơm nước hỏa tiễn GALAXY II, máy bơm nước chuyên dụng LISHIBA, máy bơm nước điện chìm DONGYIN … từ công ty Tân Huỳnh Châu. Chúng tôi rất hân hạnh được phục phụ Quý Khách.
Địa chỉ: 31B Nguyễn Văn Bứa, Ấp 5, Xuân Thới Sơn, Hóc Môn, TP.HCM

Tổng đài : 1900 066 667 ; Fax : (+84) 028 3713 9813

Web site Tan Huynh Chau : http://thcgroup.vn

----------

